# Aktuelle Lehrgänge+Prüfunge NRW



## octoputer (24. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

da mein Kollege keine Internetanbindung hat wollte ich mich für ihn schlau machen,wann die nächsten Termine sind.
Es sollte sich im Raum Dortmund,Recklinghausen,usw abspielen.Er selbst kommt aus Castrop-Rauxel.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MPluto (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Lehrgänge+Prüfunge NRW*

Mahlzeit.
Hab gerade mal nen bißchen gegoogelt:
http://www.bluehead.de/perl/sfcdo/index.pl/termine2
http://www.umweltamt.dortmund.de/umweltamt/project/assets/template7.jsp?content=wu&smi=19.0&tid=29459
Das beste ist immmer die Stadt + Angelprüfung + Termin(e) in die Suchmaschine eingeben und dann mal nen bißchen durchklicken.


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Lehrgänge+Prüfunge NRW*

Ab zum nächsten Angelgerätehändler, die wissen das meist


----------

